# Solved: Can't insert footnotes in Word



## [mnm] (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi!

I am using Microsoft Word 2003 and can't insert footnotes. Under 'View' the footnote option is pale and cannot be clicked. Tried finding a solution to this problem online but without success. Looking forward to help.

Thanks!


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

mmm
Can you do this as a test which should work.

In a new document type your first name and then select that text.

Click on Insert, Reference, Footnote

Make sure the footnotes option is selected in the dialogue box and then click on Insert.

Click on the view menu.

Is footnote grayed out anymore?


----------



## [mnm] (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the quick reply. It works. Everything is fine. Guess I forgot how to use Word...


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Your welcome.

Can you mark the thread as solved by clicking on the "Thread Tools" option at the top of this thread and selecting the solved option.


----------



## [mnm] (Aug 18, 2007)

Yeah sure.:up:


----------

